# Specialist Keepers.......anyone?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

The one thing that l am noticing of late as l look through the various drafts of codes of practice is the term - 'Specialist Keeper' which interests me anyway, because of the principals of TSKA - The Specialist Keepers' Association.

Our introduction within the website earned me much scorn when l originally opened up with it a couple of years ago, stating that l was being snobby and arrogant, this was not the intention, but l was trying to make a distinction between keepers that genuinely care about what they are and were doing.

But the codes of practice make a reference to the term, 'specialist keeper' so what in your eyes do you think the term specialist keeper means?

I know what l mean and how l feel and think, especially in more recent times, but what do you think they mean - They? as in those whom will be addressing the codes of practice to exotic species husbandry and maintenance.

Rory
*What is a Professional and what is a Specialist Keeper?*

*Well we believe it comes down to personal interpretation from each individual as to how they see this title and what it means to them in reference to the keeping of animals.*

*It comes down to an independant belief due to there being no precisely written standards on what is compliant with each identity.*

*Some may perceive the term professional to mean 'Qualified' in so far as having certifications from their chosen field of expertise, or qualified in a more generalised aspect of their field/s. *

*And yet this could be classed as 'Professional', especially if the certifications have come from a recognised awarding body.*

*There is of course higher education that individuals can take from the basic qualification to much higher levels of certification and achievement. *

*Whilst we agree that qualifications is a committed step towards professionalism, the learning curve is ongoing throughout our lives, and education and the ability to learn is displaying that the individual has the motivation to absorb, digest and understand what is presented before them.*
*And we acknowledge this process.*

*But it also takes an individual who is quite possibly previously experienced with animal keeping to possess the ability to take on board qualified learning process's.*

*As many parties whom pay heed towards the 'qualified professional' in so far as we have just discussed, there are many others who say that a keeper who has been awarded licencing such as the DWAL [Dangerous Wild Animals' Licence] is a sure fire candidate for professionalism.*

*Now this too holds some credit, for to be awarded this particular licence or similiar such licence in connection with the keeping and maintaining of animal species is clearly a recognition from the local governmental office, DEFRA that the successful applicant is to be seen as a professional.*

*But this is only applicable to species that are held within the Dangerous Wild Animal Licence [in connection with Exotic Species] where does that leave the 'specialist keeper' who does not hold species held within the licencing structure?*

*But we do acknowledge holders of awarded licencing.*

*But in so saying, this licencing just represents that the individual is an experienced keeper who has met with success the criteria laid down by the governing body.*

*So whilst we accept both of the above as serious contributions towards being classed as a professional keeper, what else is there?*

*I think that one of the most important features that is oft overlooked due to a confusion with the word itself is experience, the way an individual conducts herself or himself with the animals they maintain.*
*An experienced keeper will easily pass the criteria laid down by the licencing authorities, and they will by all means be able to adopt the learning curve process with ease, but in the latter what should happen if they have the ability but not the time?*

*My personal opinion is that an individual keeper can be classed as a professional in any field if they are able to display to others their complete understanding of the animals they are working with. This is not saying that they know everything - for as previously stated - we learn every day of our lives, and in the case of licencing they will use their experience in their application.*

*But in the case of the Professional Keeper & Specialist Exotics Keeper, l do believe that this statement would and could be held aloft.*

*"A keeper with considerable and knowledgeable experience in the captive husbandry of animals. Keeping their species in as as close to their natural environment as possible - either in a personal fulfillment capacity or in a zoological establishment employed capacity".*

*Whilst this does very specifically seemingly apply to the 'exotics keeper' alone, l think in the case of feline, canine and equine professional keepers, whilst not specifically tied into exotic fields, they should see what we are stipulating here.*

*That above all, be you a professional keeper or a specialist exotic keeper specialising in a particular field, that what is paramount in the broad picture is being able to 'conduct animal welfare for your species in a professional manner'*

*Is this not also the sign of a professional keeper?*​


----------

